# Fresh Goat Cheese Recipe



## Sara (May 6, 2005)

My friend gave me this receipe she got at a cooking class. It turned out perfectly. You can add the herbs you like. I added marjoram, thyme, and savory. I made half a recipe last night and got about 200 grams of cheese - a decent amount to enjoy. 

2 L (approx 8.5 cups) goat milk
3 cups buttermilk
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/4 cup fresh herbs

Bring the goat's milk up to a boil in a pot over medium heat. Add the buttermilk and stir until the milk comes back to a boil. The mixture will separate into curds and whey. Strain through cheesecloth. After strained, place in a bowl to mix in sea salt and herbs. Wrap cheese into a roll with cheesecloth. Hang it in the refrigerator for 1-2 days (about 1/4 cup whey will drain out of it.)

Crumble cheese over a salad with a vinaigrette dressing.

Or enjoy it any way you want.

Sara


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2005)

Cool! Thanks Sara!


----------

